# Can I default to not save PM in sent folder??



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Whenever I send a PM, it always put the message in my sent folder. I know I can uncheck that box before sending, but I always forget. Is there anyway that I can set to not save the message as my default?


----------

